# I give you, the Next Generation GT-R



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

We've seen alot of photoshops, but believe me when I say, THIS IS IT! Let's just say I've gotten confirmation from sources. I'm more than willing to accept any rebukes that you might have regarding the pic, but this is IT. October draws near.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

no it's not


----------



## Will Anders (Jun 15, 2004)

Well I'm not going to be buying that THING! It's completely ugly, the concept was light years beter looking then that. Also the concept looked like a GTR, this does not.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD said:


> no it's not


You should listen to DCD on this....


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Thats not a GTR it's an Audio


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Rising sun said:


> I've gotten confirmation from sources. [/QUOTE]
> 
> really red or brown??
> 
> ...


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Good first post


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

DCD said:


> no it's not


*hums funeral tune*

 Yeah I'm with Dino on this one


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Rising sun said:


> We've seen alot of photoshops, but believe me when I say, THIS IS IT! Let's just say I've gotten confirmation from sources. I'm more than willing to accept any rebukes that you might have regarding the pic, but this is IT. October draws near.


Kerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnob!

Oh yeah, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Andyswad (Jan 5, 2005)

Whatever it is, it does not do it for me. Definatly not an object of desire for me.


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

It's Infiniti G35/2001 Concept with a photoshop job nose and that is an old car now.


----------



## Noir (Jun 11, 2005)

R u sure this THE Skyline GTR? It look like New Fairlady R33 GTR which I seen in the mag in Hong Kong.


----------



## Noir (Jun 11, 2005)

Rising sun said:


> We've seen alot of photoshops, but believe me when I say, THIS IS IT! Let's just say I've gotten confirmation from sources. I'm more than willing to accept any rebukes that you might have regarding the pic, but this is IT. October draws near.


I see mag show next NSX as well. I readed it will have 6.0 liter V10 engine for it.

So what about the Skyline? V6, V8 or old fastion staigth six? Will it have turbo or the new "super-turbo"?


----------



## Noir (Jun 11, 2005)

By look of the car it more euro look than Japanese look. Compare that to Audi or VW GTI


----------



## Noir (Jun 11, 2005)

Wait minuate did I show that car first  it look like this car (click the link)

http://www.japanesesportcars.com/galleries/data/media/60/gtr_concept_.jpg


----------



## Andyswad (Jan 5, 2005)

*GTR!*

I've have had another look, It's still ugly, looks like a cow catcher they used to have on the front of old American wild west trains.


----------



## 160sr (Sep 23, 2005)

Noir said:


> I see mag show next NSX as well. I readed it will have 6.0 liter V10 engine for it.
> 
> So what about the Skyline? V6, V8 or old fastion staigth six? Will it have turbo or the new "super-turbo"?


new "super-turbo"??? they had these on k10 micra's 10 year ago,


----------



## Andyswad (Jan 5, 2005)

This is the new Skyline Coupe, but its not the GTR thank god.

http://skyline2.nissan.co.jp/PERFORMANCE/coupe.html


----------



## Noir (Jun 11, 2005)

160sr said:


> new "super-turbo"??? they had these on k10 micra's 10 year ago,


Super-turbo is where u combine Super-charger and Turbo together. VW doe this method already, they put in 1.4 golf GT and it give 170hp (original 1.4 golf give 75hp or 85hp on FSI ver) that nearly treble the power. It burn less fuel and environment friendly.


----------



## Noir (Jun 11, 2005)

160sr said:


> new "super-turbo"??? they had these on k10 micra's 10 year ago,


I think it is the first time manufacturer do this but I not sure modifer did this already. It is first time to me it can be done


----------



## 160sr (Sep 23, 2005)

no the 1.0ltr k10 super s had a super-turbo!! thers 2 in my club 

obv only available as an import,i dont know very much about them but i can find out if anyone is interested,

its a 1.0ltr running at 170 bhp, this has bin tuned ,,,alot!

but nissan have already done a super-turbo and it works very well,looking at the figure from the micra  jus thought ide say


----------



## MrLeone (Sep 13, 2005)

I think it will look great with some Top Secret bodykits!!


----------



## R32 Liner (Sep 7, 2005)

I just pray it isnt made from Renault parts like the 350Z!!


----------



## R32 Liner (Sep 7, 2005)

160sr said:


> no the 1.0ltr k10 super s had a super-turbo!! thers 2 in my club
> 
> obv only available as an import,i dont know very much about them but i can find out if anyone is interested,
> 
> ...



The K10 Super turbo didnt have a super turbo(a turbo that is kindof centrifgual, and the fins spread as the revs of it increase, its been used on diesels till now) it was just turbo and supercharged.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Rising sun said:


> We've seen alot of photoshops, but believe me when I say, THIS IS IT! Let's just say I've gotten confirmation from sources. I'm more than willing to accept any rebukes that you might have regarding the pic, but this is IT. October draws near.


SHHH HE HAS SOURCES OMG WTF LOL|ZZ!!111 ones


----------



## 160sr (Sep 23, 2005)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v180/G_Man/DSC00246.jpg

i have this pic,,hope it works,,,(not used to posting pics)


----------



## 160sr (Sep 23, 2005)

R32 Liner said:


> The K10 Super turbo didnt have a super turbo(a turbo that is kindof centrifgual, and the fins spread as the revs of it increase, its been used on diesels till now) it was just turbo and supercharged.



wont they work the same tho? as this is 2005 the super turbo will just be a newer veriosn or a better idea of the one of the micra,,,either way they are very impressive


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

R32 Liner said:


> I just pray it isnt made from Renault parts like the 350Z!!


Name one


----------



## 160sr (Sep 23, 2005)

my 160sr is made from alot of renault parts

also the megan 225 is the 350z engine iirc

ther will definalty be something,even if its a wing mirror 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v180/G_Man/DSC00246.jpg 

looks like a renault!


----------



## R32 Liner (Sep 7, 2005)

DCD said:


> Name one


I dont know for certain being that ive never taken one apart.But my other halfs father is manager of the local Nissan dealership and says its gone a touch pair shape since the whole renault thing.Wasnt the engine R&D by Renaults motorsport division? Ill ask a friend of mine(who is a Nissan spanner monkey) which parts are renault as he moans about it as well.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

The VQ is all Nissan.


----------



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

*here we go again*



DCD said:


> The VQ is all Nissan.


yep 100%

why did god give us the search button?????


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

it truly is unbelievable what people assume. Renault has a majority stake in Nissan so automatically all Nissan cars are built with Renault parts. If you actually bothered to look up things and read up you'll find that the majority of parts sharing in the Renault-Nissan alliance is almost always in Renaults favor


----------



## R32 Liner (Sep 7, 2005)

I wasnt assuming anything i was (wrongly apparently) trusting in my local Nissan dealership and the one my other halfs father runs that there was alot of renault involvement.
Mark


----------



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

*spread the word*



R32 Liner said:


> I wasnt assuming anything i was (wrongly apparently) trusting in my local Nissan dealership and the one my other halfs father runs that there was alot of renault involvement.
> Mark


there's no "apparantly" about it, your "advisers" no jack 5hit i'm affraid to say. Not your fault, so shall we move on


----------



## R32 Liner (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok, my apologies


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

whats this about the v35 looking like renault, the v35 came out way before renault even took controlling shares in nissan

And renaults engine department overseeing the vq engine, DCD's already stated this is tosh, but looking at renaults efforts through-out the eighties, nineties and this centuries current success's in f1 i'd say thats not a bad thing - IF it were true.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

one more thing...who developed Renaults F1 traction control software?


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not sure Dino, was it Nissan??????


----------



## dozey_drifter (Sep 27, 2005)

350Z but uglier comes to mind! im sure Ive seen a different pic of the shitty new gtr, nissan ACTUALLY think that making a skyline all smooth and 'z' like will actually sell, but they are seriously wrong, a skyline need to have its individuallity and with the new shape, thats all out the window.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Thing about skylines, the R32,33 and 34 all have racing pedigree and look the part too... this looks like a fcuking beefed up toyota yaris.... Maybe they're trying to do what everyone else has done and push a performance car to the market for everyone, instead of enthusiasts/racers... I bet its hardly as modifyable as current models.


----------



## jimmyC (Sep 20, 2005)

LOL ye olde ' next GTR ' topic rages on i see LOL


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

*the official Picture*


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

That looks really good ,bet it wont look like that though .


----------



## R32 Liner (Sep 7, 2005)

That looks awesome but i dont think, again, its in the skyline style, more in the Bugatti Veyron Style, i hope they carry the Skyline shape forward as its so recognisable.


----------

